# What's your current bag?



## Berialle (Dec 14, 2010)

For me it's actually a mini classical style suitcase by R-Series:





(brand website photo) It has a lined pocket inside and comes with a long strap to wear over my shoulder.

What bag are you currently toting?


----------



## internetchick (Dec 14, 2010)

My Chloe Paratay


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 15, 2010)

my Coach Sig. Stripe shoulder bag (khaki/hot pink)


----------



## tishat (Dec 16, 2010)

I love my T'ANGELLA (tea-an-gel-la) HANDBAG .

This bag just make it so easy to bring my book. The fact that the book case is attached means that I have enough space in the other compartments for my wallets,etc. and I don't need to carry the book in my hand or in a separate book case. I don't ike to carry things in my hands.
I always have a book with me so this handbag is a must-have.


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 17, 2010)

today i'm using my louis vuitton mono pochette


----------



## kgirly (Dec 18, 2010)

Tuckerpaisley...some cool celeb designers are on stylechick.com


----------



## katana (Dec 19, 2010)

A large brown Coach bag.

My Mom bought it for me for my birthday last February.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 19, 2010)

My Kipling bag, orange. It's the most sturdy and goes well with my red coat.


----------



## iloveCHANELBUY (Jan 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Berialle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For me it's actually a mini classical style suitcase by R-Series:
> 
> (brand website photo) It has a lined pocket inside and comes with a long strap to wear over my shoulder.


 your bag is sooooo~ cool!


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 9, 2011)

Black leather Isabella Fiore hobo bag.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Today's my Dooney &amp; Bourke Black Wonder Duck bag.....


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 11, 2011)

My Target Burberry bag.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 11, 2011)

Today I've switched back to my most favorite bag of all times......My Etienne Aigner maroon satchel.  Its sooo roomy for all my things and my 2 y/os.  Plus it has the longer handles which fit perfectly over my shoulder.  This is my "go to" bag


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 11, 2011)

> My Target Burberry bag.


 This is the reason I can't wait to get Tarjay here. On topic: LV Damier Ebene canvas Speedy 25.


----------



## masayo (Mar 11, 2011)

My favorite bag is a shoulder bag from Orla Kiely. I just love their patterns' retroness! Apparently Orla Kiely is very popular in San Francisco. I couldn't find a photo of the same bag I have but this is the pattern:





and this is the style:





This color/pattern is also cute... I have a wallet with this pattern and thinking about buying a computer bag with this pattern so I can take it to work everyday!


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 11, 2011)

Coach blue with colored monogram on it, no idea what model it is.


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 11, 2011)

I love it!!




 



> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I've switched back to my most favorite bag of all times......My Etienne Aigner maroon satchel.  Its sooo roomy for all my things and my 2 y/os.  Plus it has the longer handles which fit perfectly over my shoulder.  This is my "go to" bag


----------



## Christine1989 (Mar 27, 2011)

My Louis Vuitton Speedy 30





Xoxo Christine


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just got a pastel purple coach lunch tote woo hoo!!


----------



## Maris Crane (May 19, 2011)

Brown mock-croc embossed Rebecca Minkoff Morning After bag (Winners score!)


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Reija* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Target Burberry bag.


 Whoa Target carries Burberry??

I've been carrying my LV bag recently


----------



## Marywilliams (May 27, 2011)

Mine is  Murakami Louis Vuitton bag.

[spam removed]


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 25, 2011)

Balenciaga F/W2011 Bleu Lavande City with RGGH.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 26, 2011)

wow....
 



> Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Balenciaga F/W2011 Bleu Lavande City with RGGH.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 26, 2011)

i always use canvas/light material totes to carry around my gym stuff and all kinds of things.

my tote of the moment is some cheapie frenchurch  bag ( skateboarder brand )





Then sometimes I wear this LeSportsac tote which i got years ago...





I guess I'm still a KID at heart. I love my cutsey purses


----------



## Aier (Aug 6, 2011)

I see many nice bag here.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Aug 7, 2011)

Right now I'm carrying a Kenneth Cole Reaction black top zip bag. Tried to find a photo but can't. It's about two years old, from Macy's. I actually don't use it that much, but since I dug it out, I've been carrying it for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## Ishara (Aug 9, 2011)

I always look at size first, thatâ€™s really a personal preference, I need a lot of space because I tend to dump things into my bag. I can't stand carrying things in my hand or slinging it on my elbow, I think itâ€™s a gift if you can get used to that because you will have a lot more choice when it comes to bags that way.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 11, 2011)

Omg... I love this thread! I asked my sister to hold the bag so I can take a pic just for you guys


----------



## eLLah (Aug 12, 2011)

I alternate between my LV Galliera and my Roxy tote... but mostly my Roxy...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

I love this bag, I want it in black!



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg... I love this thread! I asked my sister to hold the bag so I can take a pic just for you guys


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

This is really neat! Are they still available?
 



> Originally Posted by *Berialle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For me it's actually a mini classical style suitcase by R-Series:
> 
> ...


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 12, 2011)

I constantly switch purses - so I kinda have too many to name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SassyAuburn (Aug 13, 2011)

Wore white today so I used my white patent leather Dooney &amp; Bourke.


----------



## TINIZINE (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm actually not really into designer bags. i guess it's just because I like to wear a different bag almost every day so it would get a bit out of hand if i started purchasing designer ones! I'm REALLY into fringe right now. so i guess anything in camel color with fringe is my best friend for the moment. &lt;3TZ


----------



## SassyAuburn (Oct 11, 2011)

Found this amazing.... AH-MAY-ZING!!!.... little Kate Spade knock-off at the thrift store today while looking for Halloween ideas. Gonna be carrying this one for a while. Especially since the handle and trip is dark brown/almost black and will go with anything!


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 5, 2011)

MBMJ Totally Turnlock Lil' Shifty Satchel in Faded Aluminum - it's smaller than what I usually carry, but its' such a great neutral. Still looking for the black bag that will knock my socks off, but at the moment, I've very happy with this for Fall (and it goes super-nicely with burnt orange, without looking like a Hallowe'en decoration the way black &amp; orange can!)


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 5, 2011)

Mine isn't a name brand. I found it in a local beauty supply store and fell in love. It suits my personality so well.


----------



## Ishara (Nov 7, 2011)

I just carry around a small black bag because then I do not have to worry about it being messed up.


----------



## AlessiaPearl (Nov 8, 2011)

Most of the times I wear a black bag by Dorothy Perkins which I bought few years ago. But I also love a black bag which is more edgy and I received it as a gift last Christmas. I also like my inspired designer bags but I am definitely looking for some new bags for this winter. Right now I am loving wine shades and cognac.


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 14, 2011)

Using my black cambridge satchel today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 14, 2011)

Using my black cambridge satchel today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 14, 2011)

Saturday night: brought my Olive suede RM 5-Zip Convertible clutch. Back to the MBMJ Lil' Shifty Satchel, Faded Aluminum.


----------



## bellagia (Nov 22, 2011)

My bag as of lately is this backpack style leather purse I bought in Florence...loveeee it!


----------



## SassyAuburn (Nov 23, 2011)

A killer FIERCE Christian Siriano bag by Payless.... black faux suede with neon purple interior. The handle was long enough for a cross body but I don't do cross body's so i shortened it about a foot.  He's got a great line at Payless--shoes, boots and accessories. Definitely nothing to walk past!!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Reija* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Target Burberry bag.



I didn't know Target had Burberry.

Is it like a collection for Target or just a bag that has a similar print?

This is the bag I currently use, It's the Coach Ashley in Bone: 

 It can be carried both those ways. When I bought it I thought I'd carry it with the little straps on my shoulder because I liked the look of the longer strap hanging down, but the smaller straps are just a little too small. I do like the look of carrying it with the big strap.


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 30, 2011)

Recent order: RM Bronze Metallic studded Nikki. Probably won't get it until Christmastime, but there we have it!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 30, 2011)

For my birthday I got a Coach Madison purse and I use it everywhere ^^


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 30, 2011)

I just got a new Coach Madison for my birthday last week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's the Lindsey embossed. Lovity love love.


----------



## blackbird668 (Nov 30, 2011)

I ususally carry bright fun color purses, but the last purse I bought I decided to go classic with a brown leather Liz Claiborne bag from JCPenney.


----------



## Maris Crane (Dec 1, 2011)

> I just got a new Coach Madison for my birthday last week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's the Lindsey embossed. Lovity love love.


 That bag is gorgeous! I keep looking at the Gathered Lindsay; reminds me of the Miu Miu Matelasse bags, but I keep talking myself out of it...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 1, 2011)

Girl the gathered Lindsay is sooo gorgeous in person! You must get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 1, 2011)

A wallet made of duct tape.  I love purses and have a pretty nice coach collection, but I have problems sitting purses down and forgetting to pick them back up when I go places so wallets are safer for me.


----------



## Maris Crane (Dec 20, 2011)

RM Tobacco Nikki.


----------



## Autumn88 (Feb 15, 2012)

My Women Small Capacity Square Shoulder Bag and Cute Rabbit Shape Cotton Women Handbag


----------



## Pancua (Feb 15, 2012)

*Coach Patchwork Tote - Brown*


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm currently rockin' my Kate Spade All Typed Up Clyde!


----------



## greenapril (Feb 16, 2012)

Betseyville - Black Skull Rose Satchel (I think that's what it's called)


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm currently loving my Chocolate New York bag.





However, this weekend it will be replaced by this bad boy!!!!!


----------



## Stemarber (Feb 17, 2012)

I alternate between my two Longchamps. I love how roomy they are. I can easily carry my laptop, lunch, books, make-up, gym clothes, and Nikes to school. When not at school or work, I use a brown crossbody to just carry my wallet, phone, water, and lip balm.


----------



## greenapril (Feb 22, 2012)

Changed out to this one
Betseyville - Punky Rox


----------



## seasideskincare (Feb 28, 2012)

Nothing beats having  a Channel Handbag.


----------



## lidabags (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## amberlamps (Feb 28, 2012)

Love it! What are the dimensions?
 



> Originally Posted by *greenapril* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm currently loving my Chocolate New York bag.
> 
> ...



YOU COPY CAT! I just bought the Daydreamer Juicy in black lmao great minds, great minds.


----------



## MarshB (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I've switched back to my most favorite bag of all times......My Etienne Aigner maroon satchel.  Its sooo roomy for all my things and my 2 y/os.  Plus it has the longer handles which fit perfectly over my shoulder.  This is my "go to" bag


 I like the bag.. very nice.. i like how the strips color combination.. wish i could see one of those here..


----------



## MarshB (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I've switched back to my most favorite bag of all times......My Etienne Aigner maroon satchel.  Its sooo roomy for all my things and my 2 y/os.  Plus it has the longer handles which fit perfectly over my shoulder.  This is my "go to" bag


 I like the bag.. very nice.. i like how the strips color combination.. wish i could see one of those here..


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love love love my Daydreamer!!!!!! Juicy at Scottsdale had it at 40% off.  I still paid $140 for it but its totally worth it!!!!!  Now I need to find the matching wallet lol.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 1, 2012)

Right now using my LV Damier Trevi pm that I bought right after Christmas. Loving it!


----------



## greenapril (Mar 1, 2012)

Here is another picture to give you an idea of the size.
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love it! What are the dimensions?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I love love love my Daydreamer!!!!!! Juicy at Scottsdale had it at 40% off.  I still paid $140 for it but its totally worth it!!!!!  Now I need to find the matching wallet lol.


I wish Tucson had a Juicy store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got mine on giftinggrace.com for $40 for their big sale event, it's one of my trophy buys lol. If you find a good deal on the wallet let me know.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wish Tucson had a Juicy store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got mine on giftinggrace.com for $40 for their big sale event, it's one of my trophy buys lol. If you find a good deal on the wallet let me know.



$40?????? Why the heck didnt u tell me???? ARGHHH! Now that's a SMOKIN deal! I'll give u a heads up when I find the matching wallets at a good price.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> $40?????? Why the heck didnt u tell me???? ARGHHH! Now that's a SMOKIN deal! I'll give u a heads up when I find the matching wallets at a good price.



Ummm I tweeted it, facebooked it, started a thread on here lmao what else do you want from me woman?


----------



## calexxia (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> $40?????? Why the heck didnt u tell me???? ARGHHH! Now that's a SMOKIN deal! I'll give u a heads up when I find the matching wallets at a good price.


Hey....have you been to CARRIED AWAY in Chandler? I kinda think you might dig it.....


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey....have you been to CARRIED AWAY in Chandler? I kinda think you might dig it.....



Carried Away?  Chandler's not that far from me so I must investigate!!!!!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Carried Away?  Chandler's not that far from me so I must investigate!!!!!


It's on Ray Road, in Casa Paloma Shopping Center (AJ's and Philosophy and Ulta are in the same one). They have consignment bags AND retail product.....the retail stuff is at 40% off, not as great as outlet pricing, but still worth checking out.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's on Ray Road, in Casa Paloma Shopping Center (AJ's and Philosophy and Ulta are in the same one). They have consignment bags AND retail product.....the retail stuff is at 40% off, not as great as outlet pricing, but still worth checking out.


Looks like I need to take a little drive up to Chandler. Tucson has such mediocre shopping.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Looks like I need to take a little drive up to Chandler. Tucson has such mediocre shopping.



Well, while you're up here, you gotta hit the outlets at Anthem (AZ Mills kinda sucks these days, though the Last Call and Off Saks are still decent), plus the Last Chance downtown!

And that's not even MENTIONING the various cool thrifting opportunities and the boutiques in Scottsdale. Phoenix is surprisingly good for shopping.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh lord I've been drooling over the Anthem Coach outlet since it opened. I've been wanting to do an IKEA run for months... now I have more incentive!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry for the crappy picture. I get all my Guess purses from Ross so I don't know the names or anything, plus they're probably seasons old  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Power to Ross/TJMaxx/Marshalls!! Daily basis: Guess elbow strap purse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh lord I've been drooling over the Anthem Coach outlet since it opened. I've been wanting to do an IKEA run for months... now I have more incentive!



I didn't realize there was a Coach at Anthem. I went to the one in Camarillo the other weekend. LOL

And yeah, IKEA rocks. Again, I'm genuinely surprised how GOOD the shopping is here....I'm so spoiled by California.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Coach outlet was always my first stop when my boyfriend and I do our annual Vegas trip lol. I'm so excited AZ finally got one.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The Coach outlet was always my first stop when my boyfriend and I do our annual Vegas trip lol. I'm so excited AZ finally got one.



Now if we would just get a CCO, eh?

(I admit, I'm not a huge Coach fan. My taste skews more Betsey)


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would KILL for a CCO at Anthem.  That and a Dooney Outlet!


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh lord I've been drooling over the Anthem Coach outlet since it opened. I've been wanting to do an IKEA run for months... now I have more incentive!



We have GOT to make an Anthem run together soon!!!!!! I'm going thru withdrawals.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I would KILL for a CCO at Anthem.  That and a Dooney Outlet!


If there were a CCO and a Betsey Johnson, I'd be there a LOT more than I care to admit.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> We have GOT to make an Anthem run together soon!!!!!! I'm going thru withdrawals.


Psh we'll be making more than an Anthem run lol we'll do some serious damage.

Oh, Tucson got a Nordstrom's Rack last year. That was exciting.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 7, 2012)

Woah, lots of AZ girls.

I've been meaning to go to Last Chance forever.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woah, lots of AZ girls.
> 
> I've been meaning to go to Last Chance forever.



I've only gone a few times, since I prefer NOT to go INTO Phoenix. It's fun as heck, though!


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 8, 2012)

Recently alternating between Balenciaga Work bag and Lg Chloe Paraty.


----------



## ChannelHMC (Mar 8, 2012)

I love purses! I have a quite a few. 

Right now, I am using my Agnier bag:





But will be switching to my Antonio Milani bag tonight:


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm using a Big Buddha Sarah Cognac Hobo Faux Leather Handbag. Big enough to carry all my books for school and the crossbody makes it easy to move in the bus and to class.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 13, 2012)

Today: Tobacco Nikki. Recently, I've been rotating between my 3 Bals, an MBMJ Lil Shifty satchel, and my RM Nikki.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 4, 2012)

I want a new bag, but I'm really picky about them and I'm also really cheap. I keep hoping to come across a magic bag that fits into my criteria.


----------



## BombDiggity (Apr 5, 2012)

I've been carrying my Michael Kors Tangerine Ostrich embossed leather Hamilton bag..

Its fits everything I need with a ton of room left over.. I'm so glad it got it with silver hardware too, the majority of the other Orange Ostrich embossed Hamilton's I've seen have had gold hardware, which I'm not a fan of.. 

I looooove it!


----------



## snapbackchamp30 (Jun 11, 2012)

my Chloe Paratay


----------



## BeautyFull (Jun 21, 2012)

The bags are very beautiful and attractive and it can be use on a daily basis.


----------



## binti (Jul 27, 2012)

My todays bag is this 

  

I find this bag on an online portal jabong


----------



## cutiepieamd (Aug 7, 2013)

Can you please tell me where you purchased the suitcase bag by R-Series?  I'd like to buy it for my mother's birthday, but when I go to the website, it's in Chinese.  Thanks!


----------



## cc426 (Aug 9, 2013)

Chloe Paratay


----------



## Mollie (Aug 15, 2013)

Bag play vital role in your personality. Now, I am using a Gucci's  white bag with a  beautiful design there.


----------



## FarahRazak (Aug 16, 2013)

A  black Coach bag.Its my favorite bag.


----------

